# Is Disney (Channel) Going down hill?



## Beleated_Media (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anyone think that Disney Channel is starting to be REALLY BAD? Almost everything is some kind of reality show and there are barely any animations... Agree or disagree?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 6, 2015)

It's been going downhill since 2005, there's seriously no good show on there anymore.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 6, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's been going downhill since 2005, there's seriously no good show on there anymore.


Except Gravity Falls, but that shifted over to XD which you have to PAY for. (well for me)


----------



## CR33P (Jan 6, 2015)

a very looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago
but i guess the time we called it the "good" was what the previous generation called "bad"


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 6, 2015)

CR33P said:


> a very looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago
> but i guess the time we called it the "good" was what the previous generation called "bad"



I don't think so, man. I think the previous generation thought Disney at our time was good. Maybe not as great, but not horrible like it is now.


----------



## Paramore (Jan 6, 2015)

Of course, they made Dog With A Blog. I mean, how can that possibly be good?


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

As you said, all they have is Gravity Falls but even that got shifted to Disney XD(err atleast they get the newest episodes earlier)
But hey, it could be worse.
They could be Nickelodeon.


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

CR33P said:


> a very looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago
> but i guess the time we called it the "good" was what the previous generation called "bad"



this is so true right here the next gen of kids with the next gen shows will think this gen sucked


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 6, 2015)

Every now and then they have a show that's pretty good, but most of the content in their shows is really cheesy. The same goes for Nick and other channels. Disney and channels alike used to have better TV shows years ago.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel like a majority of entertainment is going down hill.


----------



## Amichann (Jan 7, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> this is so true right here the next gen of kids with the next gen shows will think this gen sucked



I disagree with this. Although these Disney shows are super bad now, I still go back and watch shows like "That's So Raven" and "Drake and Josh" and other shows of my time and I don't think "wow these were so bad, how did I like this" I still think, "wow this was great, my childhood /cries"

I do think Disney needs to bring back more cartoons though (considering animation is how the company started in the first place). Hire some great writers and make actually stories that will get kids thinking and hooked. Not just a ton of bad sitcoms.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 7, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Except Gravity Falls, but that shifted over to XD which you have to PAY for. (well for me)


Yeah, Gravity Falls is awesome.

I forgot it was on Disney Channel at one point.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's been going downhill since 2005, there's seriously no good show on there anymore.



You have said exactly what I was going to say. Although Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network are becoming to stale for me as they're not going downhill, Disney Channel is. They were supposed to be for family friendly shows that teach morals. Now they're mostly live action musicals that allows kids to get away with morals.


----------



## Paramore (Jan 7, 2015)

I like watching Jessie halp


----------



## f11 (Jan 7, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's been going downhill since 2005, there's seriously no good show on there anymore.


nope. That's so raven was good and came out after 2005


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 7, 2015)

XD is better. I've been seeing lots of Invader Zim on there lately, some old cartoons like El Tigre and such. Not sure the rest. I think they play That's So Raven, Hannah Montanna, etc., on nights sometimes.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 7, 2015)

flower child said:


> XD is better. I've been seeing lots of Invader Zim on there lately, some old cartoons like El Tigre and such. Not sure the rest. I think they play That's So Raven, Hannah Montanna, etc., on nights sometimes.



But I though IZ was Nick...


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 7, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> But I though IZ was Nick...



That's weird... I thought I saw it on there, but I probably mixed them up, lol. Anyways, I know that they do play some old shows sometimes.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 7, 2015)

**** I was supposed to click yes. My iPad ballsed it up.

Yes it's going down hill! Has been since I was like 16 (im 21 in 2 months). I'm sorry but Kim possible, recess, I dread to say it HANNAH MONTANNA, camp rock, Jones brothers.. All of the older stuff THATS SO RAVEN!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amichann said:


> I disagree with this. Although these Disney shows are super bad now, I still go back and watch shows like "That's So Raven" and "Drake and Josh" and other shows of my time and I don't think "wow these were so bad, how did I like this" I still think, "wow this was great, my childhood /cries"
> 
> I do think Disney needs to bring back more cartoons though (considering animation is how the company started in the first place). Hire some great writers and make actually stories that will get kids thinking and hooked. Not just a ton of bad sitcoms.



Ppssttttt - drake and Josh was Nickelodeon


----------



## Tao (Jan 7, 2015)

Disney channel couldn't possibly go any further down hill than it has done in terms of quality. It hasn't been 'good' in years since they started focusing on horrible reality shows and awful 'comedies' starring really unfunny children that can't act.
Finding an actual Disney cartoon on there these days is a rarity, which I think is a massive shame...But then I realize most of the newer cartoons sucked anyway (aside from Gravity Falls which was awesome).

Most of the old kids channels from when I was younger have gone the 'anti cartoon' route and opted for awful childrens comedies...


----------



## cIementine (Jan 7, 2015)

Ever since That's so Raven, Hannah Montana, Suit life of Zack and Cody, Wizards of Waverly place and Good luck Charlie ended, things have gone downhill. They even changed the ****ing logo


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 7, 2015)

I always thought disney XD shows were cool
I enjoyed watching Flight 29 down ) I think that what was it calleD) And Endurance 
 That's so raven and kim possible, I enjoyed watching Suit life of zack and cody, Hanna montana =p, And Wizards, Life with charlie was okay.


ACTUALLY
!!! A new show that came out on Cartoon network I thought was wonderful was
Over the Garden Wall Its not disney channel but its an okay show of this generation atleast D:





If you guys get the chance should watch, Its only 10 episode of 10 minute per episodes so it cna be watched in less than 2 hours


----------



## Leela (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't watched Disney Channel in a long time, but from what I've heard it really seems to have gone downhill. 'Dog with a Blog' sounds exceptionally bad.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jan 7, 2015)

Am I the only one who wishes they still aired suite life of zack & Cody?


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 7, 2015)

The only good cartoon Disney channel has at the moment is Gravity Falls.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jan 7, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I always thought disney XD shows were cool
> I enjoyed watching Flight 29 down ) I think that what was it calleD) And Endurance
> That's so raven and kim possible, I enjoyed watching Suit life of zack and cody, Hanna montana =p, And Wizards, Life with charlie was okay.


I agree


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 7, 2015)

Definitely has been going downhill for a while. I remember the good ol' days when shows like Recess, The Weekenders, Filmore, Kim Possible, etc. were on. Those were all great shows and there were many more I didn't list. The only show I've been impressed with recently is Phineas and Ferb. I think it's very clever and funny for the most part and I enjoy watching it once and a while.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 7, 2015)

The last live action decent show on disney was even stevens. Gravity falls is good though.


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Amichann said:


> I disagree with this. Although these Disney shows are super bad now, I still go back and watch shows like "That's So Raven" and "Drake and Josh" and other shows of my time and I don't think "wow these were so bad, how did I like this" I still think, "wow this was great, my childhood /cries"
> 
> I do think Disney needs to bring back more cartoons though (considering animation is how the company started in the first place). Hire some great writers and make actually stories that will get kids thinking and hooked. Not just a ton of bad sitcoms.



you were growing up with them as a child of course you like them think of the gen before you


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 7, 2015)

Just wanted to pop in and say that the best thing about Dog With A Blog is the adorable dog that plays "Sam/Stan" whatever it is. :/


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 7, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> The only good cartoon Disney channel has at the moment is Gravity Falls.



Aww, what about Wander over Yonder?

(or is that on XD too...)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 7, 2015)

Disney Channel started going downhill as soon as they added Hannah Montana...


----------



## CR33P (Jan 7, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Disney Channel started going downhill as soon as they added Hannah Montana...



that show was actually good. i swear i'm unbiased though that show wasn't really my taste


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 7, 2015)

They were going downhill since I had cable (2008 or 2009).


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 8, 2015)

Actually, I find nowadays Disney is the only kids channel with good shows. Nick ad CN have turned into garbage imo.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 8, 2015)

It already went down the gutter long ago
the only good show is Gravity Falls​


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 8, 2015)

No, it's all the same, our generation just likes to judge things. Disney has always been the same each decade, some gems mixed with some rocks.
During the 'amazing omg' Disney era, not everything was good lol.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 8, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Actually, I find nowadays Disney is the only kids channel with good shows. Nick ad CN have turned into garbage imo.



I can agree with Nick, but CN? Come on...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 8, 2015)

Crys said:


> nope. That's so raven was good and came out after 2005



Craaaaaap, I forgot about That's So Raven.

I loved that show.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wander over Yonder is a good show, oh and those new Mickey Shorts too....

What, do other people watch those shows or...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Aww, what about Wander over Yonder?
> 
> (or is that on XD too...)



Nobody likes that show for some reason, even though I love its random humor..

Oh and it's by Craig McCraken, anything by him is guarantee to be awesome.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh! The Mickey Shorts are pretty cute.
Also, hopefully this turns out good.





100% sure some people are going to compare it to GF though. Apparently _everything _is GF.
wow picture thanks for ****n shrinking
It's Star VS. The Forces of Evil if you cant see


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't see what's so great about Gravity Falls. If Disney Channel has been going downhill, I don't see any exceptions.


----------



## Marii (Jan 9, 2015)

2005 and earlier were the golden days imo

the only shows i actually kinda like past that are gravity falls and sonny with a chance 
i guess suite life on deck wasn't terrible but i liked the original suite life of zack and cody much better

i sometimes watch the newer shows while babysitting my little brother and cousin, lol... some of them like jessie and good luck charlie are kind of ok sometimes... not terrible, but i wouldn't go out of my way to watch them (then again, i never go out of my way to watch any tv shows except for jeopardy)

i hate the shows like.. austin and ally, liv and maddie, and whatever. they're all so generic... i like the girl from liv and maddie though 

i don't think disney channel will ever be the same


----------



## Murray (Jan 9, 2015)

no your tastes are just changing as you grow up, whereas the nostalgia you have for the shows you watched back then stays


----------



## Tao (Jan 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't see what's so great about Gravity Falls. If Disney Channel has been going downhill, I don't see any exceptions.




It's just a good show in the middle of a load of ****e. If it was aired back in the 90's with Recess and Kim Possible, it wouldn't have been as out of place or have the following it does now.



And of course there's room for exceptions. Just because Disney Channel has overall gone downhill doesn't mean everything is bad by default.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 9, 2015)

Tried flicking through disney channel when I was bored about 6 months ago and watched 6 minutes of a show called Liv and Maddie.. I can tell you only one thing about that show

Cheese doesnt even compare to how cheesy that show was.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 9, 2015)

I never watched the Disney Channel enough to feel nostalgia for it. The only shows I genuinely liked were Recess and That's so Raven, and those shows were years apart.

I haven't seen the channel in a while now because I don't have cable, but the last few shows I saw were super unfunny. Like, the rich-old-white-men-trying-to-be-quirky kind of unfunny. 

You can just hear the board meetings where some detached Disney exec was all like "what do the kids like these days" and some jerkoff yelled "DOGS AND BLOGS"


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 9, 2015)

We only ever had Saturday Disney in my house. I have no idea what they are like now but I miss their mail contests and winnie the pooh.

Have a lot of their older shows that my dad recorded on VHS stashed somewhere.


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 9, 2015)

Also adding to the Gravity Falls thing, I'm not like a fan or anything, but watching it being too lazy to change the channel, I agree it's not a bad show. If it had aired early 2000s with Recess and Kim Possible it wouldn't be so out of place, like a member above said. I think a lot of these shows get bad flack just because it's post-everyone-with-internet-access-era, like the people on here haven't grown up with that stuff so they don't like. I can say I've seen a few current Disney shows, Dog With a Blog is horrible as everyone's saying, but a few shows like ANT Farm (is this even considered 'new' I believe it began airing in 2011 and it's ended as of last year) Shake it Up and Good Luck Charlie all to be exceptionally good. Also this show I Didn't Do It which I think is Disney?? Maybe it was Nickelodeon, was pretty good too for the few episodes I've seen of it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't see what's so great about Gravity Falls. If Disney Channel has been going downhill, I don't see any exceptions.



Don't diss GF. That's show is awesome. Just because 99% of Disney shows are crap doesn't mean a good one's impossible.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 11, 2015)

I think it's wrong to blame a whole generation. You usually can't say "every show in the 90s were good and the 2000's were bad." I think it's to judge the shows on a singular basis. The majority of the Disney Channel shows now are pretty rank but not all of the shows back in our generation were good. 

I personally loved Drake and Josh, the Suite Life of Zack and Cody, Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide and Life With Derek. I wasn't a big fan of That's So Raven, Naturally Sadie or The Proud Family. 

Some of the newer Disney Channel stuff are okay. Good Luck Charlie is okay, Phineas and Ferb is okay, the Suite Life on Deck is okay, and Wizard's was okay too. However, more of the newer stuff is horrid. 

Jessie, Dog with a Blog, ANT Farm and Austin and Ally are horrid in my opinion. 

I think Disney Channel is now just a hit or miss kind of thing.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

When was Disney Channel ever good?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 11, 2015)

All of the major cartoon channels have gone downhill. Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, & Disney Channel all became garbage around 2006 or 2007.


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 11, 2015)

Dude, it's been going downhill since 2005. Aside from Gravity Falls and Wander Over Yonder, they got nothing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> When was Disney Channel ever good?



Actually, it was good at one time. I think the live-action shows have trashed this network.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Actually, it was good at one time. I think the live-action shows have trashed this network.



When though?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> When though?



Like 2001 and earlier, long before Hannah Montana taken over.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

Amichann said:


> Hire some great writers and make actually stories that will get kids thinking and hooked. Not just a ton of bad sitcoms.



This. 

I think the biggest problem with Disney's new shows is that they don't inspire original thoughts in children. Kids should be learning how to think for themselves, and I don't see that being present in today's shows. Nickelodeon is just as bad, if not worse. I mean... Bread Winners. Wtf.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> All of the major cartoon channels have gone downhill. Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, & Disney Channel all became garbage around 2006 or 2007.



Have you forgotten?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 11, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Have you forgotten?



No I haven't forgotten that. That was good. However, Cartoon Network took that off the air in like 2005 or early 2006 if I'm not mistaken. Now they've replaced it with that trashy Teen Titans Go! So my opinion still stands.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 11, 2015)

Idk, it helps me sleep when I'm sick and my sister likes all the shows (although, I don't, but it's not supposed to be within my age demo)


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 11, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> No I haven't forgotten that. That was good. However, Cartoon Network took that off the air in like 2005 or early 2006 if I'm not mistaken. Now they've replaced it with that trashy Teen Titans Go! So my opinion still stands.



What about:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Not to sound like a mod, but since this is a Disney Channel discussion, shouldn't it be about Disney and not Nick or CN? I also don't see how Nick and CN are going downhill.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Not to sound like a mod, but since this is a Disney Channel discussion, shouldn't it be about Disney and not Nick or CN? I also don't see how Nick and CN are going downhill.



I think CN is getting better (albeit, the shows are bad but again, we are not the target age group.  Kids find gross **** hilarious, and tbh I watch CN more than I should.)


----------



## Songbird (Jan 11, 2015)

NO! If anything, it's getting better! Of course, there are a few things that may be affecting my opinion...

but I'm about to head off to bed. School night. Don't wanna think about it.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

Songbird said:


> NO! If anything, it's getting better! Of course, there are a few things that may be affecting my opinion...
> 
> but I'm about to head off to bed. School night. Don't wanna think about it.



How exactly? (Just wondering)


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 11, 2015)

I personally think once the Suite Life series/Wizards etc ended it started going downhill. These new series seem dull and some are spin offs of pre-existing series. Plus now that the generation that it really attracted is growing up, it's having trouble regaining a new audience imo. Same with nickelodeon but nick actually has some decent shows still playing reruns so that's why i don't find it failing as badly as disney channel. Disney has throwbacks but rarely, you can still watch Drake and Josh, Zoey 101 etc on Teen Nick for U-Verse


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> I feel like a majority of entertainment is going down hill.



I agree. I hardly ever watch TV except for Switched at Birth and the Fosters.


----------



## sylveons (Jan 12, 2015)

disney is going extremely downhill. the only good thing on that particular channel is gravity falls, which got moved over to disney xd.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> What about:



You've got to be joking


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 12, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> You've got to be joking



NOPE THE GREEN NINJA SHALL LIVE ON. 
Whoops. I mean................... be better Disney


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 12, 2015)

I think Disney channel is totally going down hill, the shows now are really dumb.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 12, 2015)

What are you people talking about? If anything, Disney channel is improving, my favorite shows are Good Luck Charlie, Dog with a Blog, Austins Show...






Sorry I can't even act like I know Disney anymore all I watch on Disney is Gravity Falls. My childhood was That's so Raven, Suite Life, American Dragon, Kim Possible, etc. but now its a joke now I guess.


----------



## samsquared (Jan 13, 2015)

I mean, they've been there for a while, but yes. There is no "all ages, all genders" content on Disney Channel, which factors into its works' triteness, shallowness, and hackishness. However, I don't really care: I never went to Disney Channel for cartoons and the like growing up, only Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon. I never cared much for Hannah Montana or Wizards of Waverly Place. I only watched the Suite Life of Zach and Cody. So Nickelodeon's recent decline into... whatever it is now is the real bruise for me.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 13, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> No I haven't forgotten that. That was good. However, Cartoon Network took that off the air in like 2005 or early 2006 if I'm not mistaken. Now they've replaced it with that trashy Teen Titans Go! So my opinion still stands.



I was watching that show when I was like 11, meaning it was still on air possibly with reruns in 2008-2009


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 13, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I was watching that show when I was like 11, meaning it was still on air possibly with reruns in 2008-2009



I think it also depends on which part of the world you're in. Cause it wasn't on for me through 2008-2009.

I do know that it's on Boomerang, which is a godsend


----------



## PurplPanda (Jan 13, 2015)

absolutely. they dont have that's so raven anymore so there really is no point


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 14, 2015)

I totally forgot abotu this show, AMerican Dragon: Jake long


----------



## Nyxia (Jan 15, 2015)

I miss shows like Lizzie McGuire.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 15, 2015)

You know what show they need to bring back sure it was on Disney XD but who cares
but anyhoo they should bring back Motercity that was a really good show IMO​


----------



## Jawile (Jan 15, 2015)

If they keep introducing more great animation (Gravity Falls, Wander Over Yonder, Mickey Shorts) then they are not going downhill. However, if they pump in more high-school dramas then yes, they are.


----------



## Druddigon (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it has been improving actually, of course it's not going be like it was in the 90's since that's next to impossible. They are bringing out some decent animated shows compare to CN and Nick lately. (Not that I hate CN or Nick, just that Disney is stepping up their game is what I mean.)


----------

